# 11/05 Ten Point Buck



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Was not in my stand 15 min this morning when I see this rack about 100 yds across the bean field. About 10 seconds of rattlin and he made a bee line right to me. I was in a ladder stand and shot him at 5 yards...yep 5 yards Both deer shot this year were less than 10 yards. Scent free every time. Ran about 50 yards from my stand so it was an easy find. Funny thing after I shot and was waiting it out I had a HUGE 6 point walk right up to me...never saw me leaning against my stand. We were both a little startled. Kicked up 4 more bucks on my way to get my vehicle. Not a bad morning...in one hour I saw 5 bucks, no does and one nice 10 pointer that I laid the smack down on


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Doesn't get any easier than that! Nice buck!


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats great lookin buck


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations on a great hunt


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Great deer! Congrats!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice deer they are on the move we saw some giants today in the Columbus area. We cant wait to get one close enough to shoot.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Good looking buck! Had to be a super morning seeing those other bucks on you way out.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats on a great buck, Nov 5th was my day last year to shoot my biggest buck, great buck.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats on a great buck! I still got a tag need someone to thin out those little bucks for ya


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

great deer, id be very happy with him


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Real nice buck,,congrats..


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

15 mins in the stand,, you didn't even have a chance to take the mid morning nap. You must have had the hot area we had swirling winds all day fri & sat.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck...Congrats man...when it's on, it's on.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

sounds like you found the honey hole. congrats on a great deer. and good luck during the other seasons.
sherman


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

:! That's a dandy buck...congrats!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice! Was he local?


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Not a "Columbus" buck but Logan county


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

